# The way CANON names its DSLRs...



## iskoos (Jan 2, 2010)

Since I am more and more involved with photography these days and I only use Canon gear, I wanted to become familiar with how Canon names its DSLR models. After spending some time online, the article below was pretty much what I came up with.

The Online Photographer: How Canon Chooses Camera Names

Is it really true that Canon does't follow a specific pattern to name its cameras?
When I look at the Rebel series, I cannot explain that 1000D for example!..


----------



## fokker (Jan 2, 2010)

The less numbers the better, in general.

professional cameras are xd eg 1d and 5d

prosumer cameras are xxd eg 50d

consumer level are xxxd eg 500d (this differs in north america with the rebel names, which I'm not familiar with)

entry level are xxxxd eg 1000d

The higher the numbers in the series for the xxd and xxxd indicates newer camera, eg 40d is newer than 30d and 20d, and 500d is newer than 450d and 400d.

The main thing that I'm confused about is the 7d, I was under the impression that this was effectively a '60d' but with a funny name, though I coudl be wrong about that.


----------



## Big (Jan 3, 2010)

fokker said:


> The main thing that I'm confused about is the 7d, I was under the impression that this was effectively a '60d' but with a funny name, though I coudl be wrong about that.


Finally! I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Dao (Jan 3, 2010)

I believe 60D is coming.


----------



## usayit (Jan 3, 2010)

D30, D60, 10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D, 1D, 1Ds, 5D, 7D  .. Ok.. I think we've been in the digital age long enough.. time to drop the "D" we all know its digital.  Hello Canon?

The Rebels seem more confusing....  I want a Rebel Xxx.  Common.. !

Oh darn, Nikon uses it too... D40?  Is that the Canon 40D backwards cousin?

At least Pentax figured it out and dropped the "D" from their names... little Pentax!  I guess Leica didn't need to spell it out for their customers.  They went from M7 (film) right into M8 (digital).  Ooooo Noo... there's no "D" is this my film camera or my digital?


----------



## Sam6644 (Jan 3, 2010)

7D is kind of in its own class. Like a pro crop body.


----------



## usayit (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam6644 said:


> 7D is kind of in its own class. Like a pro crop body.



I always thought the professional crop body was the 1d?

Or did you mean "prosumer"?  Funny marketing people.


----------



## Sam6644 (Jan 3, 2010)

the 1Ds is crop?


----------



## KalaMarie (Jan 3, 2010)

usayit said:


> 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D, 1D, 1Ds, 5D, 7D  ..



It makes sense to me until you get to 7D.  Because just looking at that list, a person would think that the 7D is an upgrade from the 5D


----------



## Sam6644 (Jan 3, 2010)

KalaMarie said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D, 1D, 1Ds, 5D, 7D  ..
> ...



no... the lower the number the better. 

1D > 5D > 7D


----------



## usayit (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam6644 said:


> the 1Ds is crop?



I mean the 1.3x crop 1d... corrected my typo.


----------



## KalaMarie (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam6644 said:


> KalaMarie said:
> 
> 
> > usayit said:
> ...



ah.

but is a 50d > 40d ??


----------



## Sam6644 (Jan 3, 2010)

KalaMarie said:


> Sam6644 said:
> 
> 
> > KalaMarie said:
> ...


Yes, because the 50D came out the 40D was discontinued so "in theory" once the 50D was out, you weren't comparing it to the 40D... at least the weren't on the shelf next to eachother for you to consider.


----------



## iskoos (Jan 3, 2010)

fokker said:


> The less numbers the better, in general.
> 
> professional cameras are xd eg 1d and 5d
> 
> ...


 
Thank you. The less number, the better quality. This makes sense and it fits to professional line xD. But doesn't work for prosumer and consumer series as I see...
For xxD and xxxD the higher the number the newer the camera. But is this also better the camera? So is 50D better than other xxDs?
I can pretty much see this on xxxD except the 1000D(aka Rebel XS) as I mentioned. Is Rebel XS (1000D) better than Rebel XSi (450D) How did that happen?

Canon Rebel Series in order they came out: 

Digital Rebel 300D
Digital Rebel XT 350D
Digital Rebel XTi 400D
Digital Rebel XS 1000D
Digital Rebel XSi 450D
Digital Rebel T1i 500D

Please correct if the above list is not right...
Thanks


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

iskoos said:


> Thank you. The less number, the better quality. This makes sense and it fits to professional line xD. But doesn't work for prosumer and consumer series as I see...
> For xxD and xxxD the higher the number the newer the camera. But is this also better the camera? So is 50D better than other xxDs?
> I can pretty much see this on xxxD except the 1000D(aka Rebel XS) as I mentioned. Is Rebel XS (1000D) better than Rebel XSi (450D) How did that happen?



Fewer digits = better, higher number (within a series) = newer.



iskoos said:


> Canon Rebel Series in order they came out:
> 
> Digital Rebel 300D
> Digital Rebel XT 350D
> ...



Corrected.  The 1000D is kind of in it's own little class.

EDIT
And, in theory, the higher number (newer one) will always be better, because it's newer.  500D should be better than a 450D, etc...


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2010)

iskoos said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rebel Series in order they came out:
> ...


----------



## iskoos (Jan 3, 2010)

KmH said:


> iskoos said:
> 
> 
> > fokker said:
> ...


----------



## Dao (Jan 3, 2010)

iskoos said:


> Canon Rebel Series in order they came out:
> 
> Digital Rebel 300D
> Digital Rebel XT 350D
> ...



I believe the XS was released about 6 months after the XSi.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anybody remember the old Canon EOS introductory ads??

"EOS--the Dawn of a new Era", hinting at the mythological goddess Eos.

Eos: Definition from Answers.com

"(European mythology)

The winged Greek dawn goddess. According to Hesiod, she was the daughter of the Titan Hyperion and Thea. Like her Hindu counterpart Aruna, meaning rosy, she was imagined as a charioteer riding across the sky just before sunrise. Eos' two horses were called Shiner and Bright; the sun god Helios, on the other hand, had a four-horse chariot to indicate his greater status.

The reputation of Eos as an amorous goddess is not readily explained, though one myth does recount her power over the war god Ares, a triumph for which Aphrodite never forgave her. Most of her lovers were kidnapped young men like Tithonus, whom Eos kept until he became helpless with old age. Even then she was reluctant to part with him, in spite of his ceaseless chatter. Either she shut him up in a bedchamber or he became the cicada, which still chirps continuously."


----------

